# CBS/CRS in one tank



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to be starting up my shrimp tank fairly soon. I want to have both CRS and CBS but is that something I shouldnt be doing? I know a lot of people have that mix but does it mess up the genes? I know I wont get too many color crosses but in the CRS community is it taboo to mix the genes?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I and a few people have done it, they say you shouldn't mix but only a samll percentage will come out mix like 2%....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've left mine in the same tank without any noticeable mixing.


----------

